# Volvo v60



## Paddymcq (Mar 23, 2019)

Just getting back into keeping my car clean and looking good.

Outside I’m grand but u see the bonnet I’m always wary with what needs covered if anything? 

Any help would be appreciated here, I have a Volvo v60 diesel. Should I cover anything when hosing in the engine bay or is it all good? 

This part has always fried my head. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Try to avoid a open hose, jet spray from a few feet away is best. 
Most modern engines are fine but if you don’t like the look of any thing electrical getting wet wrap a bit of cling film around them. 


Gonz.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Paddymcq said:


> Just getting back into keeping my car clean and looking good.
> 
> Outside I'm grand but u see the bonnet I'm always wary with what needs covered if anything?
> 
> ...


if it ain't broke don't fix it
. Alot can go wrong with water in the engine bay.. just use a brush to agitate and clothe to remove.. deffo no need to be spraying water in engine bays deffo not worth the risk in my eyes any way. For people who say they see everyone on YouTube doing it and using a PW..... You also see thousands of cars gettiing washed all day at £4 hand car washes.... Would you use them washes happily ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If it was mine, I'd spray, agitate with soft brush and wipe off, then go over with a dressing, not keen at all about dousing engine / engine bay with water...


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Pressure washing on a modern car with all the plastic covers and the like is just going to leave a tonne of water and blast muck from place to place. Easier to use a brush and wipe.


----------

